# خبر: تجربة محرك قد يمهد لثورة في عالم الطيران



## جاسر (25 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 








المصدر: bbc 

من المقرر ان تجري في استراليا اليوم تجربة اطلاق محرك نفّاث جديد قادر على الطيران بمعدل سبعة اضعاف سرعة الصوت. 
وفي حال نجاح التجربة فانها قد تفتح المجال في المستقبل امام تصميم طائرات فائقة السرعة عابرة للقارات قادرة مثلا على قطع المسافة بين بريطانيا واستراليا في ساعتين. 
وسيتم اطلاق المحرك "هاي شوت ـ 3" الذي صنعته شركة بريطانية، على متن صاروخ تملكه جامعة كوينزلاند. 
وتقنيا يعتبر تصميم المحرك سهلا جدا، اذ ليس فيه اجزاء متحركة ويحصل على كل الاوكسجين المطلوب لاحراق وقود الهيدروجين من الجو. 
وهذه الخاصية تجعل هذه المحركات اكثر كفاءة من محركات الصواريخ التقليدية. 
لكن المحركات فائقة السرعة لا تبدأ العمل حتى تبلغ خمسة اضعاف سرعة الصوت، وعند هذه السرعة يُضغط الهواء الذي يمر عبر المحرك ويبلغ درجة الحرارة اللازمة للاشتعال. 
ولبلوغ السرعة المطلوبة فان "هاي شوت ـ 3" يثّبت بمقدمة صاروخ تقليدي حتى يصل الى ارتفاع 330 كيلومترا قبل ان يسمح له بالهبوط العمودي للعودة الى الارض. 
وعند الهبوط من المتوقع ان تصل سرعة المحرك الى 7.6 اضعاف سرعة الصوت او ما يزيد على 9 آلاف كيلومترا في الساعة. 
وقال مدير مشروع "هاي شوت" في جامعة كوينزلاند آلان بول ان التأكد من حصول الرحلة بشكل سليم يعتبر في غاية الصعوبة. 
واضاف "نحن نتعامل مع مجموعة شروط بالغة التعقيد، ومن الجائز ألا تتم التجربة على الوجه الصحيح". 
ولن يكون امام العلماء سوى ست ثواني لمراقبة أداء المحرك البالغ ثمنه مليون جنيه استرليني قبل ان يتحطم على الارض. 
واذا تمت التجربة بشكل سليم، فسيعقبها بعد اربعة ايام تجربة محرك آخر من نفس الطراز صممته شركة يابانية. 
وفي حزيران/ يونيو المقبل سيتم اطلاق محرك تبلغ سرعته عشرة اضعاف سرعة الصوت لحساب شركة دفاعية استرالية. 




ناسا سيرت اسرع رحلات الطيران


وستؤدي هذه التجارب الى فتح المجال امام استخدام المحركات ذات السرعة الفائقة لاغراض تجارية. 
ومن اول الامثلة على ذلك، احتمال استعمال هذا المحرك لاطلاق اقمار صناعية الى الفضاء القريب، ولكن ثمة توقعات بأن يسمح للرحلات التي تقل ركابا بقطع المسافة بين لندن وسيدني خلال ساعتين فقط. 
وبرغم ان هذه الرؤية تحتاج الى سنوات طويلة للتحقق إلا انها حصلت على دفعة قوية عندما سيرت وكالة الفضاء الامريكية "ناسا" طائرة فوق المحيط الهادئ عام 2004 بسرعة تبلغ عشرة اضعاف سرعة الصوت وهو رقم قياسي عالمي جديد. 
ويعكف فريق من علماء جامعة كوينزلاند على تصميم طائرة يمكن ان تطير بقوة الدفع الذاتي. 
وفي حال نجاح الخطة فانها قد تطير فوق الصحراء الاسترالية في غضون سنتين. 
اختبار المحرك فائق السرعة 





1 ـ صاروخ على مرحلتين يطلق المحرك فائق السرعة الى ارتفاع 330 كيلومترا
2 ـ يعود الصاروخ الى الارض بهبوط حر وتبلغ سرعته ثمانية اضعاف سرعة الصوت
3 ـ تجري التجربة عندما تبلغ السرعة 7.6 سرعة الصوت على ارتفاع يتراوح ما بين 23ـ 35 كيلومترا وتستغرق 6 ثوان
​


----------



## aerospace engineer (26 مارس 2006)

ممتع ان تقرأ توصلات العلم الحديث. شكرا لك الزميل جاسر.


----------



## جاسر (26 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

العفو أختي

بالنسبةِ لي ليست متعة فقط بل - خليط - بين المتعة والحسرة
و < لكل مجتهدٍ نصيب> هذهِ سنّة الله في الكون.

دمتِ بخيرٍ


----------



## weelo (26 مارس 2006)

شكرا اخى جاسر على هذه المعلومة


----------



## kasper (27 مارس 2006)

يعطيك العافيه أخي الكريم و عندي بعض الأضافات
الأسم العلمي لهذه المحركات هو 
scramjet engine 
أول من قام بتصنيع مثل هذه المحركات هم الروس 
ثم أنتقلت هذه التقنيه الى الولايات المتحده في فتره أنهيار الأتحاد السوفيتي بأزهد الأثمان.
تمت أول تجربه لمثل هذه المحركات في أستراليا وبلغت سرعه المحرك مايقارب 8 mach لكن كانت عن طريق أطلاق صاروخ يمحل مثل هذه المحركات وتشغيلها في الجو .
طورت ناسا هذا المحرك في عام 2003 وقامت بأطلاق اول طائره تحمل هذا المحرك وهي x-34a وتمت بنجاح .
أستخدمت ناسا b-52 لدفع هذه الطائره عن طريق الصاروخ المعلق في جناحها الايمن .
وصلت سرعه الطائره الى 10 ماخ .
يتوقع العلماء تصنيع مثل هذه الطائرات في فتره تقارب 10 سنوات.
ولكم جزيل الشكر و العرفان


----------



## مصطفى عبد الجبار (28 مارس 2006)

مشكككككككور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## جاسر (28 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

أخي weelo العفو وجزاك الله خير.

أخي kasper جزاك الله خير على الإضافة الجميل كم أحب هكذا ردود

أخي مصطفى العفو وجزاك الله خير.

دمتم بخيرٍ وعافيةٍ


----------



## اكرم تويج (30 مارس 2006)

الله يعطيكم العافيه على هذه المعلومات ولكن يبقى السؤال في الاستخدام التجاري كيف تكون حالة المسافرين في مثل هذه السرعه الهائله؟


----------



## waelusha (1 أبريل 2006)

مشكورررررررررررررر


----------



## محمد_عقاد (3 أبريل 2006)

هذا يؤكد أن المستحيل كلمة غير موجودة في قاموس العقلاء
(عقبال سرعة الضوء)


----------



## جاسر (5 أبريل 2006)

السلام عيكم ..

حياكم الله وشاكر للجميع  

دمتم بخير


----------



## وجدي_1405 (7 أبريل 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
جزاك الله خير على الموضوع .


----------



## كالاسد (8 أبريل 2006)

شكرا يا اخي على هذي المعلومات القيمه جدا


----------



## جاسر (8 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

وجـدي, كالاسد

جزاكما الله خير, شاكر ومقدر

دمتما بخيرٍ


----------



## طموح طيران (12 أبريل 2006)

مشكووووووووور وبارك الله فيك اخوي جاسر


----------



## جاسر (12 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم ..

العفو أخي طموح, وفيك بارك الله


----------



## عبدالعزيز الظفيري (14 أبريل 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً يا أخي المتألق دائماً في مواضيعه (( جاسر)).

فشكراً جزيلاً لك


----------



## جاسر (14 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

شكراً أخى فتي الميكانيك وما أنا إلا ناقل 

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ibm_mourad (14 أبريل 2006)

مشكووووورا ً كثيرا ً على معلوماتك القيمة


----------



## جاسر (14 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

العفو أخي مراد


----------



## كالاسد (15 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم 
اشكرك اخي على هالمعلومات الرائعه و الشيقه جدا  والله يوفقك الى المزيد انشالله


----------



## spe100 (15 أبريل 2006)

العلم نور يعني الرحلة لطيران رح تتقلص حتى يصبح الوقت المقطوع ثواني


----------



## جاسر (15 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

كالاسد أهلاً بكِ مجدداً 

spe100 صدقت: العـِلمُ نـُـورٌ ... والجهل ظـلام!

دمتم بخيرٍ


----------



## Major (22 أبريل 2006)

اتمنى آن آشرك فى نادى طيران


----------



## ع الغزالي (1 مايو 2006)

شكرا علي هذة المعلومات القيمة وبارك الله فيك ولاكن اريد منك ان تعطيني الطريقة التي يمكن ان اشارك بها وابعث مواضيع تفيد المهندس العربي


----------



## mr_aviator (2 مايو 2006)

ألف شكر يا أخ جاسر دائمااا سبااااق بالمعلومااات القيمه ربنااااا يوفقك


----------



## alratebco (30 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
مشكوراخى جاسر على هذه المعلومة


----------



## جاسر (1 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم 

جزاكم الله خير, العفو 

تحياتي العاطرة


----------

